# Quellen im Odenwald, Bergstraße



## Mischa (25. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich fahre nun schon viel im Odenwald, aber seit heute denke ich mir, dass ich nach Quellen schauen muss, wo ich unterwegs den Wassertank nachfüllen kann. Leider sind auf vielen Karten diese Quellen nicht verzeichnet. Wißt Ihr welche? Es wäre super, wenn Ihr mir dann sagen könntet, wo ich welche finde, muss natürlich trinkbar sein ;-)

Eine ist bei Lindenfels, eine bei Heidelberg - mehr kenne ich leider noch nicht.

Greetz,
Mischa


----------



## Dr.Looping (26. Mai 2003)

In Bensheim Schönberg ist ein Becken in dem Quellwasser gesammelt wird, wenn interesse dann kann ich dir da auch eine genauere Beschreibung geben. 
Dann weiß ich noch von einem Becken am Melibokus. Wenn man vom Schloßparkplatz auf der Straße zum "Gipfel" fährt" und dann ist unterhalb des Fürstenlagers in Bensheim noch ein Becken mit Wasser. Alle hab ich selbst mit meinem Darm zusammen getestet, ihm ist alles bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischa (31. Mai 2003)

Hallo Freaky, 

es wäre toll, wenn Du ne genaue Beschreibung mir geben könntest. Ich war mit 4 Rennprofis unterwegs, und der eine kannte 3 Quellen am Meli, das war super. Die am "Gipfel" war kaputt, versiegt, aber dann war noch eine an der Straße weiter nördli, ganz unten im Tal. Dort kommt das Wasser auch dolle vom anderen Berg runter. Auf der südl. Seite war eine auf halber Höhe vom Meli, man musste ca. 10 m den Abhang runtergehen. Alles super Wasser, aber da ich leider noch keine Topo-Karte habe....

Also, schreibt mal mehr...

Mischa


----------



## Gerald (2. Juni 2003)

"Seidenbacher Eck" in Seidenbach hinter dem Krehberg. Man darf das Wasser aber nur dazu benützen, den servierten Apfelwein geringfügig zu verdünnen. Ansonsten die Mischung mit einem Kockkäseschkitzel neutralisieren.



Geral                   ...... ja, ja, ich weiß, gehört nicht hierher


----------



## Maddin (3. Juni 2003)

Hoi,

also Tommy, bei der nächsten Tour nehm ich mal den GPS-Logger im Rucksack mit ;-)

Cya Maddin


----------



## Dr.Looping (4. Juni 2003)

Ja, ja! Ich hab auch noch nen Garmin ! Aber erstmal sehen was mein Knie macht! *******!


----------



## grosso (13. Juni 2003)

natuerlich am frankenstein!
in einer der rechtkurfen der alphaltstrasse, wenn man hochfaehrt.
an dieser quelle machen sich die leutz sogar ihre wasserkaesten wieder voll, und wenn wir da shuttlen, werden auch regelmaesig die trinkflaschen gefuellt 
die quelle ist ueberigends ur alt, und wurde beim strassenbau zerstoert, und nun durch einen, wie auch immer verien neu erschlossen.
und die naechste quelle richtung heidelberg, die mir da so einfaellt, ist dann wohl bei uns in der wgalsbacherstrasse, da giebts dan allerdings statt wasser eher


----------



## grosso (13. Juni 2003)

ach und was ich noch vergessen hab, auf einer tour von darmstadt nach tuebingen, habe ich meine flasche an vielen (mir auch nicht so bekannten) quellen (die natuerlich allesamt kaltes frisches wasser enthielten) aufgefuellt. kaum in tuebingen angekommen giengen die magendarmgeschichten los. den rest meiner trinkflasche habe ich dan untersuchen lassen. ergebniss fekalienverunreinigung!! also ich wuerde wirklich anraten nur aus empfohlenen quellen zu trinken!!!!!!


----------



## Mischa (14. Juni 2003)

Guden Groso!

Danke für den Tipp, ich werde mal am Frankenstein Ausschau halten, auch wenn ich nicht mehr dort fahre, mal schauen. Ich muss echt mal ne Liste machen, es gibt schon echt viele Quellen. Teils muss aber der eigene Darm das gewöhnt sein, damit er es verkraftet, beim nächsten Mal ist es schon besser, aber wenn es soo verunreinigt ist, oh je.

Aber die meisten sind eben nicht ausgeschildert, leider.

Greetz,
Mischa


----------



## GoldenerGott (17. Juni 2003)

In Reichenbach direkt an der Straße zum Felsenmeer ist gegenüber eines ehemaligen Ford-Händlers eine vorzügliche Quelle.
Die Quelle kurz unter dem Melibocus funktioniert übrigens auch wieder.
Zwischen Schannenbach (Krehberg) und Jägerrast gibt es auch eine Quelle an einem Schutzpavillion.

Auch empfehlenswert, da kaum teurer als geschenkt, sind die Naturfreundehäuser. Es gibt z.B. eines auf der Tromm oder schon fast luxurieus aber genauso billig das Naturfreundehaus Kohlhof im Odenwald hinter Schriesheim. Dann kenne ich noch eines in Zwingenberg am Neckar. In diesen Häusern kann man übrigens auch übernachten, wenn man längere Touren unternimmt.


----------



## Mischa (18. Juni 2003)

Hallol Gott!

Danke für deine Quellen und Hinweise  -> is nur Wasser ;-)
Die direkt am "Gipfel" des Meli geht wieder, aber wie sauber ist das Wasser dort? Die war sehr lange zu, leider. Davon getrunken habe ich aber nie. Wie sieht das mit den Naturfreundehäusern aus, läuft das wie mit den Jugendherbergen? Ich würde eh mal gerne eine 2-3 Tagestour machen, das wäre dann billiger und uriger  Auf der Tromm steht ja der eine Turm, den meinste aber nicht? (ist eh meistens geschlossen - folgen sie dem weißen Ring *g*).

Danke für die Antworten 
Mischa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (18. Juni 2003)

1) Zwischen Heddesbach und Heiligkreuzsteinach - direkt an der Straße.
2) Bei Wilhelmsfeld (Ortsausgang) Richtung Schriesheim.
3) event. die verschiedenen "Siegfriedsbrunnen" z.B. bei Grasellenbach.
4)Bei Lindenfels gibt´s was, kann aber nichtmehr genau beschreiben wo

Sind alles Brunnen, von denen ich davon ausgehe, dass sie aus einer eigenen Quelle gespeißt werden!

Prost!!!


----------



## Vogelnescht (21. Juni 2003)

wenn man zum Hirschkopfturm färt auf einer der serpentienen rechts. das is wenn man von weinheim richtung sulzbach fährt und dann nach rechs nach Nächstenbach fährt

*Simon*


----------



## Mischa (26. Juni 2003)

Eine sehr gute Quelle habe ich noch bei Waschenbach entdeckt, wenn man westlich des Ortes den Berg hochfährt. Die genaue Lage muss ich noch auf Karten mir anschauen, ist aber leicht zu finden. Der Frankenstein ist ja auch nicht sehr weit weg. Es kommt mehr als 0,5 l/s kaltes Wasser raus, heißt Vogeltränke.

Greetz,
Mischa


----------



## maschaquoa (16. Juli 2003)

Guden,

wenn ihr mal durch Dieburg fahrt, könnt ihr sehr gut am Fasnachtsbrunnen (Stadtmitte) auftanken. Dort gibts gratis Trinkwasser! Einfach auf den Knopf drücken, zwei der Gänse auf dem Brunnen speien dann Wasser.

Da der Brunnen nur im Sommer an ist, gibts auch nur dann Wasser, dann aber rund um die Uhr!


----------



## Hugge (18. August 2003)

HI ihr durstigen

in jedem kaff gibs es auch ein Friedhof und auf dem Friedhof werden abends Die Gräber Mit Wasser gegossen also gibt es dort auch immer wasser aus dem Wasserhahn meistens ist doch einfach
klar nicht Jedermans Geschmack  Friedhofwasser zu Saufen 
ist aber immer schön Kühl 

alla da machs gut

Hugge


----------



## Mischa (18. August 2003)

Hey, danke für die Tipps. Nun sollten wir bald ma ne Liste zusammen stellen, was? Ich habe leider nicht die Vereine angeschrieben, wie Odenwaldverein etc. 

Aber Friefhofswasser würde ich nicht trinken, das ist ja wohl nen Scherz, was? Auf unserem Friedhof wird das Wasser vom Grundwasser hochgepumpt, nee danke...

Mischa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (22. Oktober 2003)

Sorry Mischa,

habe lange nicht mehr hier reingeschaut. 

Zu Deinen Fragen:

Naturfreundehäuser sind von der Ausstattung her jugendherbergsmäßig. Es gibt aber meistens auch Zweibettzimmer und Lager. Wenn man Mitglied im Alpenverein ist, wird's billiger. Der Komfort ist meistens so wie in den Alpenvereinshütten im Gebirge.

Das Naturfreundehaus auf der Tromm ist nicht der Irene-Turm. Der ist nur Ausgangspunkt für einen lässigen DH Richtung Rimbach. Wenn Du vom Turm Richtung Hammelbach fährst, kommst Du zuerst an ein paar Häusern vorbei, da wo im Winter die Skipiste ist (wenn mal Schnee liegt). Dann weiter den Schotterweg lang und Du kommst direkt am Naturfreundehaus vorbei. Am Eingang ist eine Schranke. Hinter dem Haus ein Campingplatz. Geöffnet ist es leider meistens nur am Wochenende, vorzugsweise von Frühling bis Herbst. Manchmal auch im Winter.

Das Wasser von der Quelle am Melibokus kann bedenkenlos getrunken werden.


----------

